# Poodle puppy weight gain



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never owned a standard.....but I did notice that in my afghans they gained about a pound a week from 12 weeks to about 20-22 weeks if that helps any, and by 5 months they leveled off and weight gain was slower after that point. And just FYI, my girls adult weights are 47 & 54 lbs.

I only have had toy poodles and their weight gain wouldn't help much, lol.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Bella is a female standard, 15 weeks. Since 11 weeks she has gained anywhere from 1 to 2 pounds per week. She gained 7lbs during those 4 weeks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie gained about 1.5 pounds a week when she was around that age


----------

